# Inspirtation quotes



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

sometimes reading quotes make motivate you and inspire you to do more stuff and be more relax

here are some of mine, paste any that uve got

"Don't expect a great day, make one"

"Imagination is more important than knowledge"

"When youre in bed, youre dead"

"Love or die"

"Sometimes its not about who you are, its who youre not"


----------



## scaredstiff (Dec 11, 2004)

well i really like this one

"Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice; it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved."


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

The quotes in my signature are good ones I think.


----------



## Social_Freak (May 7, 2005)

"I have sunshine in my heart regardless of conditions around me."

And this one i absolutely love...."If a man has to wait before he sleeps with a woman, he'll not only perceive as more beautiful, he'll also take time to appreciate who she is."


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

"you must do the things you think you cannot do" - this quote helped me with my socialphobia. every little thing i force mysefl to do knowing that i couldnt have done it before

"its not about who you are, its who youre not" - if u ever feel negative about yourself, ask yourself who is it that youre NOT.

"when you walk into a room, you dont want a 'hey, there u are.' you want a, 'well, HERE I AM!!!!'" -make yourself a person that makes an inpact in a group. this one is hard, but it takes time, and i am not defnitely there yet.


----------



## jfelder (May 6, 2005)

"If your ship doesn't come in, Swim out to it"

"There is little you can learn from doing nothing"

"It is a well known fact that one comes to believe whatever one repeats to oneself, whether it's True or False"

"Whatever you put in your body & mind today is how you can expect to feel tomorrow"

"If the wind isn't blowing, Row!"


----------



## unacknoleged (May 12, 2005)

THIS ISENT REALY A QUOTE ITS MORE OF WHAT I THINK

" DONT FOLLOW MY FOOTSTEPS I RUN INTO A LOT OF WALLS "


KNOW IM DECIDING TO GO AROUND THOSE WALLS NO WAIT WHY SHOULD I GO ROUND THEM?IM GOING TO KNOCK THEM DOWN ANYWAY ITS MY PATH ......

do you understand it


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

jfelder said:


> "There is little you can learn from doing nothing"
> quote]
> 
> thats awsome


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

"i can't" isn't a reason to give up, it's a reason to try harder-- Anonymous


----------



## OldGrandet (Nov 13, 2003)

Tu puedes ser tan feliz como lo pienses en tu pensamiento.

You can be as happy as you make up your mind to be.


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

> We must accept finite disappointment, but we must never lose infinite hope.
> --Martin Luther King


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

"Bravery is not the absence of fear but courage in the face of fear."

"...it's okay to be afraid as long as I show up." (Sharon Stone)


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

An apple a day keeps the Doctor AWAY!!! lol thats the lamest one i've ever heard..
lets see......

"BE WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE HAPPEN" - speaks for itself

"A LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN GOOD TO YOU IN YOUR LIFE, PASS IT ON"-meaning become giving and generous like them in general to everyone.

WHY DRINK AND DRIVE WHEN YOU CAN SMOKE AND FLY or the improved version DONT DRINK AND DRIVE, TAKE SPEED/___(drug of choice) AND FLY


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

"As you think, you shall become"-Pook

"Ships are safe in the harbour, but thats not what ships are for"-John Sheld

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking to the stars" Oscar Wilde

"The shell must break before the bird can fly" Tennyson

"The secret to success in life is sincerity. Once you can fake that, you've got it made(lol)" Jean Giraudeux

I like the Martin Luther King one too.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

"Aerodynamically, the bumblebee shouldn't be able to fly. But the Bumblebee doesn't know that, so it goes on flying anyway"-Mary Kay Ash

"Life shrinks or expands in proportion to ones courage"-Anis Nin

"Just as much as we see in others, we have in oursleves" Wiliam Hazlitt


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

This is from my therapist:

"Take what's your's and leave the rest" Meaning, if you're nice and someone's a jerk to you, than keep on being nice and don't lower yourself to being mean back.

"A soul in tension that's learning to fly" Pink Floyd and also my year book quote.

"Think with the common sense you were not born with." This is definitely for SAers who are too busy thinking irrationally to stop and think logically.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

These are great!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

"If you're going through hell, keep going."
Winston Churchill


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

"Remember, no one can make you feel inferior without your consent." - Eleanor Roosevelt

"Obstacles are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal." - Henry Ford

"I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody." - Bill Cosby


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind" (Gandhi)

"A hero is someone who understands the responsibility that comes with his freedom" (Bob Dylan)

"Life is not an easy matter. You cannot live through it without falling into frustration and cynicism unless you have before you a great idea which raises you above personal misery, above weakness, above all kinds of perfidy and baseness" (Leon Trotsky)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You got a dream, you gotta protect it. People can't do something themselves, they wanna tell you that you can't do it. You want something? Go get it. Period. -The Pursuit of Happyness 

You are never given a wish without also being given the ability to make it come true.

Some succeed because they are destined to, but most succeed because they are determined to.

Never fear the shadows. They simply mean there's a light shining nearby. -Ruth E. Renkel


----------



## red97pgts (Dec 28, 2004)

"Live Life Today. This is NOT a dress rehersal!"

I like this one, now if I can keep telling myself it I wont be a hipocrite. :sigh


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

1) "Anxiety isn't all bad: at least it gives you something to think about while watching television" 

2) "Don't brood: you're a human being, not a hen." 

3) "Those who lack the courage will always find a philosophy to justify it." -Camus


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

"True education is to learn how to think not what to think" - ?

"No-one can make you feel inferior without your consent" - Eleanour Roosevelt

"we dont live in a world of reality, we live in a world of perceptions" - Gerald J Simmons

"Happiness grows at our own firesides, and is not to be picked in strangers gardens" - Douglas Jerrold

"You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look FEAR in the face. You must do the thing which you think you cannot do" - Eleanor Roosevelt

"My friends are my estate" Emily Dickinson

'Always keep in mind that you become what you think about, be very careful about any thoughts you harbour that involve doubt" - Wayne Dyer


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

....


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

"You are a human being not a human doing." 

"Speak your mind, even if your voice shakes." ~ Maggie Kuhn 

"Three grand essentials to happiness in this life are something to do, something to love, and something to hope for. "~ Addison

"The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook."

"I count him braver who conquers his desires than him who conquers his enemies; for the hardest victory is the victory over self." ~ Aristotle

“You learn to like someone when you find out what makes them laugh, but you can never truly love someone until you find out what makes them cry.”

“Nobody can hurt me without my permission.”

“My mind tells me to give up, but my heart won't let me.”

“Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people”

“Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away”

:banana


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

"I'll tell you a secret. Something they don't teach you in your temple. The Gods envy us. They envy us because we're mortal, because any moment might be our last. Everything is more beautiful because we're doomed. You will never be lovelier than you are now. We will never be here again."


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really like the "Only I can change my life. No one can do it for me." --Carol Burnett

Thanks valerie!

gerard


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

these are my favorite:

"No life is a waste. The only time we waste is the time we spend thinking we are alone"

"Sometimes when you sacrifice something precious, you're not really losing it. You're passing it on to someone else."

"Life has to end,love doesn't"

"Life is a journey not a destination"

"To whom much is given, much is required"

"It is never hard to act ordinary if you feel ordinary"


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really like "Life is a journey not a destination"

Thanks, Aero.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

"to grow a really beautiful flower, you need a lot of dirt, you need a lot of maneuver, you need a lot of rain... and this may be one of your rainy days, one of your maneur days, one of your dirt days, but time will pass... for flowers to grow they also need a lot of sun, and the sun will be back, I guarantee the sun will be back."


"Great minds discuss ideas.
Average minds discuss events.
Small minds discuss people." 

Many of our fears are tissue paper thin, and a single courageous step would carry us clear through them.- Brendan Francis

Don't ever assume you're the only one who's had it rough. & don't assume that bitterness is the only way to deal with it, so anyone who isn't bitter must've had it easy.
bitterness is a prison, not an armor.
If you want to be happy you've got to have the courage to care.
because if you don't care, then the best you can hope for is indifference.
life might deal you the rough hand,
But it's always up to you what to do with it.

When I am anxious it is because I am living in the future. When I am depressed it is because I am living in the past.

Do not be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. What if they are a little course, and you may get your coat soiled or torn? What if you do fail, and get fairly rolled in the dirt once or twice. Up again, you shall never be so afraid of a tumble. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson

Real difficulties can be overcome, it is only the imaginary ones that are unconquerable. ~Theodore N. Vail

It only seems as if you are doing something when you're worrying. ~Lucy Maud Montgomery

Fear makes strangers of people who would be friends. ~Shirley Maclaine

Fear: False Evidence Appearing Real. ~Author Unknown

The way you overcome shyness is to become so wrapped up in something that you forget to be afraid. ~Lady Bird Johnson

Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent. ~Eleanor Roosevelt

It took me a long time not to judge myself through someone else's eyes. ~Sally Field

I got the blues thinking of the future, so I left off and made some marmalade. It's amazing how it cheers one up to shred oranges and scrub the floor. ~D.H. Lawrence

One of the most tragic things I know about human nature is that all of us tend to put off living. We are all dreaming of some magical rose garden over the horizon - instead of enjoying the roses that are blooming outside our windows today. ~Dale Carnegie

When we are afraid we ought not to occupy ourselves with endeavoring to prove that there is no danger, but in strengthening ourselves to go on in spite of the danger. ~Mark Rutherford

The future is called "perhaps," which is the only possible thing to call the future. And the only important thing is not to allow that to scare you. ~Tennessee Williams, Orpheus Descending, 1957

Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

dont fear failure so much you refuse to try new things, the saddest summary of life contains three descriptions, could have, might have, and should have.

When people are highly motivated, it's easy to accomplish the impossible. And when they're not, it's impossible to accomplish the easy -Bob Collings

Sometimes its only when we loose everything that we can do anything. -Fight Club

You've only got [ three ] choices in life-- give up, give in, or give it all you've got


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

_"When you're down and at the bottom, the only place left to go is up and to the top."_


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

" when you're pushed, killing is as easy as breathing" 

- John Rambo


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

_"I was dealt this hand, and I'ma play it with my poker face"_ ~ Beanie Sigel


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like the quotes you people. Thanks.


----------

